# Advice on how to approach having children



## colorado (Feb 6, 2012)

I apologize if this gets long but here goes. Husband and I have been together 6 years married for 3. He has an 8.year old son and when we first got together we has a child but opted to go the adoption route due to personal issues. That was 5 years ago and I'm ready for more children but everytime in bring it up I get almost shunned. To add to the emotional stress the child we had together we let my sister in law adopt so I ve never had close our whatever. Well now my step son lives with us half the time and my husbands nephew just choices in..am I selfish to want to have a child of my own? I feel like I don't fit in anywhere in raising them. I need advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

